# IKEA expands business into plate reverbs!



## HardyP (Nov 30, 2018)

Great video for getting basic understanding of plates, but is also very helpful towards getting an „experimental mindset“...


----------



## Counterpointer (Nov 30, 2018)

That's really cool!


----------



## HardyP (Dec 17, 2018)

#2 with Updates and improvements is online:


----------



## HardyP (Dec 20, 2018)

Leo seems to be on speed now, and puts out #3 - including convolution IRs for free. Including great insights about IR generation:


----------

